# My new Standard Poodle babies!



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

this is Gentry, he is a super bouncy playful baby, he love to sleep on his back and it cracks me up every time 
here;s him hamming it up









here's his handsome face  










sleepy boy, on my lap










this is when his face was freshly shaved, we are working on growing it out, i'm a fan of the fluffy spoos










this is his "don't judge me" face...after his first bath


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

*this is the unnamed Female*

she is much more prissy than him...









her sittin in her crate lookin at me with her doe eyes









look at that face!









sittin next to daddy on the ride home 









you can see her color well here









i was told she was an "apricot" bu i'm wondering if she might be more of a cream?


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

They are beautiful! Are they littermates? How long have you had them?


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

we aren't sure yet, there was LOTS of breeding going on at the byb we saved them from, lots of litters


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

They are beautiful!!! I especially love "her" beautiful face - it melts my heart!! She looks more cream to me but in that last photo she definitely looks apricot. Guess we will just need more pics... )


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

They are pretty valentines for sure!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LaceFace said:


> (...)
> this is when his face was freshly shaved, we are working on growing it out, i'm a fan of the fluffy spoos (...)


I love fluffy spoos too, and I came up with this customized haircut  So Im sharing my baby Lou's pictures so u can check it out!

She is 9 months old now


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Super Cute Babies! How many do you have? You are brave to have more than one pup.  

Welcome to the Poodle Forum.


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

i have 4 Dogs all together, i wrote all about it in the new members introduction section 
i just have two Standard poodle puppies though. 

oh i LOVE Lou's cut! more like what i'm going to aim for with my two, makes them look like little teddy bears, so cute!

i will post more pics for sure, that;s why she confuses me! depending on the lighting, i just dont know what color she is! although i do know she will go through a change too, until we know exactly what she will end up as. she has clear nails and a light brown spot on the top of her nose...hmm.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactly! teddy bear look! But since she is a girl I let her ears and tail grow, there is another male poodle that looks exactly like Lou here at this forum, and they keep him just like Lou but short ears and tail hair

Thank you!!! Im so glad u liked it  Your babies are adorable, please post more pics!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

With the light colored nails she is going to be light. Maybe even white as an adult. We had an apricot once upon a time, who ended up so white that parts of her were almost that crystal white that is so bright white. The rest of her was white, but almost an antique white. Part of what is so cool about poodles are all of the different colors they can be. 

Isn't fostering wonderful? I have done it in the past, but for now I am focusing on my baby. But I have only had her since Oct. even though she is 6.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What pretty babies.....I think your girl is an apricot if her points are brown. I think creams have black points but I'm not sure. (?) Have you figured out a name for her yet?


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

Well just the tip of the top of her nose is Brown ish, the rest is pretty black, as are the rims around her eyes. And nope, we don't have a name for her yet, Gentry's came right away, but nothing sems to stick with her yet, I've never taken so long to name an animal before!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey I know that one! It is funny, when I got my Angel she had another name. But try as I might, she didn't respond to it. But when I said she was such an Angel she got all excited so Angel it was decided. 

I see you are another night owl.


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh yes, very much a night owl! Lol. And I know, I've come up with so many great names already but none of them seem to stick. .. they just don't seem like her when I try and call her by them. 
So far the ones that have really stuck out are
Lyza
Leena
China
Honey
Mia
Harlow
Trixy
Millie
... there were more, lots more. But I can't seem to settle on anything. 
Ugh. .. this is harder than house training!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Your girl is exactly the color our mini boy, Beau, was when we got him as a six-month-old pup. He only lightened up from there, and by 1-1/2 his apricot highlights had all faded except for a few patches on his back. Beau is a cream, for sure, and I think that is the best description of your girl's color, too.


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

how about Misty for Mystery. 'Cause her color sure is! lol!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love Misty! 
1 vote for "Misty" LOL


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm starting to really favor the name Winter...my guy seems to like it aswell. ..hmm we just might have a winner


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

Winter is beautiful and classy!


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

Her sleeping in daddies truck on the way to the vets office









See why her color confuses me so much? ! And you can see her nose color better, it's like, just Brown on top really. The rest is black


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

trying to get some pics with some better lighting of gentry...so you can actually see his handsome face










here he is begging me to give him the treat i was using to get him to look at the camera...










here you can see the white spot on his chest, it stops right before his belly 










THIS ONE is after a nap, and you can so tell because he looks all groggy! lol










sitting pretty for mamma!










sort of blurry one of his face










and last but not least,,,he was just falling asleep on my lap, and i said "i love you gentry baby" and he looked back and gave me this big adorable smile!










*melts*


----------



## LaceFace (Feb 7, 2013)

I just gave winter a bath today and I feel like she's even darker than before. .... I'll have to take pictures


----------

